# Nursery schools near The Springs



## abiandgaj (May 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 
I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good nursery school within 5 or 10 minutes drive from The Springs? My daughter is 2 and I am looking for something from 7:30am to 5pm? Also do they run a holiday program as well? 

We are moving over to Dubai on late May and I would like to get her enrolled ASAP. 

I am looking for a nursery with a UK curriculum ideally. 

Thanks in advance!! 

Abi


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

nurseries are open from 8 am til 12.30 pm, there may well be other's who offera full day but I am not familiar with any of them. And there are no nurseries that close to the Springs.


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

Some nurseries do 8am -5.30pm and also offer a staffed nursery bus - like the alphabetstreet nursery. Try doing a search from the KHDA website Knowledge and Human Development Authority | Home using the "Directory" on the left of the page for Day Care Centers. For springs, I guess look around Jumeira and Jebel Ali. Usually you'll find the schools' website and location map plus contact details.


----------



## khings (Jul 17, 2009)

*nusery school i may be late but i know a school by the name little woods in um sequim*

hi there is littwoods nursery school they can take care of your kid up to six in the evening they also have holiday programs its agood one it is in al manara road just check in the school directory for their address


abiandgaj said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good nursery school within 5 or 10 minutes drive from The Springs? My daughter is 2 and I am looking for something from 7:30am to 5pm? Also do they run a holiday program as well?
> 
> We are moving over to Dubai on late May and I would like to get her enrolled ASAP.
> ...


----------



## phoebux (Dec 8, 2009)

abiandgaj said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good nursery school within 5 or 10 minutes drive from The Springs? My daughter is 2 and I am looking for something from 7:30am to 5pm? Also do they run a holiday program as well?
> 
> We are moving over to Dubai on late May and I would like to get her enrolled ASAP.
> ...


Best bet is Jumeirah International Nursery but it’s more like 15 mins from Springs. They have a holiday programme….actually run all year around so it’s really convenient for working parents. They follow the Early Years programme of the british curr. Trust me, they are one of the only nurseries with a curriculum and actually do offer an education rather than just childcare.


----------

